# NAATI Approved cource in INDIA



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi 

I am 5 points short for migration, where can i find a NAATI approved course in India or Sri lanka.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

smin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 5 points short for migration, where can i find a NAATI approved course in India or Sri lanka.


Best person to be contacted in this regard 'sunita.sanjaykumar'.

Check her post related to NAATI / Send her a PM to get more information on this.

Good Luck.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

See this thread link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-points-google-page-ranking-application.html



smin said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 5 points short for migration, where can i find a NAATI approved course in India or Sri lanka.


----------

